# Exchange Links?



## boboratory (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all,

   My name is Bob Nelson, I run a small (I call it a microglomerate) publishing company publishing company, and we are looking to build up our exchanged links. If you are interested in exchanging links, please visit Here http://brickcavebooks.com/index.php/link-exchange-form.html, and that will give you the skinny on exchanging links with Brick Cave Books... We have sections for Authors, as well as other areas of the publishing universe, including at one point "zombie ninja cowboy fighting turtles", but I had to take that option off, I never knew there we so many of them out there.

Happy to answer any Q's,

Bob


----------

